# Summer time fashion xzxx



## alicebeb (Apr 13, 2013)

Going shopping soon for holidays don't no what I should get its going to be very hot any ideas ??!! Xxxxx


----------



## marliesee (Apr 14, 2013)

You should choose what you look good in, not latest trend. If you're slim take classic bikini, if not - good tailored swimsuit.


----------

